# WinCC flexible - S7online Transfereinstellungen



## dicker (9 September 2010)

Moin moin,

ich versuche hier mit meinem PG (Lappi) ein Projekt auf ein MP 377 zu übertragen. Nun ist die Frage, ist es in meinem Aufbau überhaupt möglich?
Zu meinem Versuch:
PG ist über Ethernet an die S7-300 mit CP 343-1 gekoppelt.
-PG hat IP: 192.168.2.180 Subnetz: 255.255.255.0
-CP 343-1 hat IP: 192.168.2.21 gleiches Subnetz
Das MP 377 ist über MPI-Bus mit der S7 verbunden. Am MPI-Bus ist noch eine weitere CPU (slave) und weitere OP7.
-MPI-Adr. Master CPU (mit CP 343-1) 2
-MPI-Adr. MP 377 ist 11
-MPI-Adr. Slave ist 3
-Master- und Slave-CPU sind zusätzlich noch mit dem Profibus verbunden.
Das ganze ist so projektiert und übertragen und funktioniert soweit auch bestens.
Über dem Simatic Manager kann ich auf die beiden CPU's zugreifen, wenn ich mit dem PG am LAN hänge. Nur auf meinem HMI-Gerät komme ich nicht drauf.
Der Simatic Manager schaltet zwar in die online-Ansicht, aber sobald ich versuche näheres über den MP 377 zu erfahren, kommt die Meldung: keine Verbindung.
Keine Verbindung auch im WinCC-flexible 2008 SP1. Dort sind die Transfereinstellungen auf Ethernet und Ziel-IP ist die 192.168.2.21.
Die Master CPU ist eine 315-2DP (6ES7 315-2AF03-0AB0)
Wenn ich mit dem PG direkt am MPI-Bus hänge, dann kann ich das Projekt transferieren.

Wo ist der Haken?

Danke


----------



## PN/DP (9 September 2010)

Dein PG hängt am LAN, das MP377 am MPI der 315-2DP-CPU.
Es ist also ein gerouteter Transfer nötig. Nur die Transfereinstellung "S7-Ethernet" kann das.
Die Transfereinstellung Ethernet geht nur, wenn auch das MP377 am Ethernet hängt.
Ich hätte dem MP377 für den Transfer einen Anschluß an das Ethernet spendiert.

Ist das WinCC flexible Projekt des MP377 im Step7-Projekt integriert?
Nur dann geht "S7-Ethernet" und nur dann bekommt die CPU315-2DP die Routing-Infos zum MP377.

Welche MPI-Adresse (Rückwandbus) hat der CP343-1?
Der zweiten Slave-CPU am MPI hätte ich nicht die MPI-Adresse 3 gegeben, sondern 4 oder eine höhere gerade Adresse.

Harald


----------



## dicker (10 September 2010)

S7-Ethernet war es, was ich verwendet hatte. Damit geht es nicht. Mit normalen Ethernet auch nicht.
Das Projekt ist integriert im Simatic Manager. Die CP343-1 hat MPI-Adresse 4.
An der Auswahl der MPI-Adressen kann es doch nicht liegen?!
Aber wie schon gesagt. Zur Slave-CPU wird ja geroutet nur nicht zum MP377.
Kann es vielleicht damit zusammenhängen, dass ich im NetPro die Daten nicht auf das MP377 laden kann? Auch wenn ich mit dem PG am MPI-Bus hänge? Da kommt immer die Fehlermeldung, ob Runtime auf dem Panel läuft egal ob Runtime wirklich an ist oder nicht.


----------



## PN/DP (10 September 2010)

Aus NetPro habe ich noch nie versucht, ein WCCflex-Projekt in ein Panel zu laden, ich habe damit keine Erfahrung. Entweder geht das grundsätzlich nicht oder es geht exakt so, wie aus WCCflex - also auch nicht, weil das Routing nicht richtig funktioniert.

Ist es sicher, daß die Routing-Information zum MP377 in die Master-CPU 315-2DP (MPI: 2) geladen ist? Mache mal in NetPro ein "Speichern und übersetzen" für alles. Danach vergleiche die Systemdaten im Offline-Bausteineordner der Master-CPU mit den Online-Systemdaten. Am besten, die gerade erzeugten Systemdaten noch einmal in die Master-CPU laden (wenn die in Stop gehen darf). Das Laden der Systemdaten sollte aus NetPro oder aus dem Offline-Bausteineordner gemacht werden. Ich habe es schon erlebt, daß der Routing-SDB beim Laden aus HW-Konfig nicht mit geladen wird.

Dann versuche den Transfer noch einmal aus WCCflex mit "S7Ethernet", genau wie hier ausführlich erklärt:
Wie kann mit WinCC flexible ein Projekt über S7-Routing in ein Bediengerät übertragen werden?

Eventuell muß Du in NetPro ein PG/PC einfügen und "zuordnen".
Das MP377 darf in NetPro nicht mit dem Ethernet verbunden sein, wenn real keine Verbindung vorhanden ist.
Dann bietet S7Ethernet nämlich kein Routing an.

Desweiteren prüfe mal, ob Deine CPU 315-2DP und Dein CP343-1 hier aufgeführt sind:
Welche Voraussetzungen müssen erfüllt sein und welche Baugruppen können eingesetzt werden, um die Funktion S7-Routing nutzen zu können?

Wenn alles nichts hilft, dann kannst Du mal über Firmware-Updates der CPU 315-2DP und des CP343-1 nachdenken und/oder mache einen Support Request bei Siemens auf.

Harald


----------



## dicker (10 September 2010)

Danke Harald 

Es lag doch nur daran, dass ich das PG noch in NetPro einfügen musste. Das ganze übersetzen und speichern und anschließend tauchte in der WinCC-Transfereinstellung mit einmal ein Kästchen auf, in dem ich dann den Haken zum Routing machen konnte.
Hätten die Programmierer von Siemens das Kästchen nicht von vornherein da lassen können und nur grau hinterlegen??? Dann hätte ich gewusst, das irgendwo noch eine Einstellung fehlt. .... 
Ende gut alles gut. Nun brauch ich nichtmehr soweit laufen. freu


----------

